# Hello from Holland



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My name is Charles and I live in Rotterdam, Holland. I've been a Mousefancier member so far, but after a lot of "lurking" on this forum I felt that the forumintegration was a good moment to introduce myself and participate. I'm a member of the Dutch small rodent Club (NKV) and I have recently started to show my mice but they still need some working on...well pretty much everything. 

I have been breeding for four years now, Siamese Sealpoint, Himilayan, Colorpoint Beige and Extreme Black and this year I have taken up breeding Tricolor/Splashed which are from Roland Fisher (ChillOutAreaMousery) who is becoming more and more famous on both sides of the Atlantic...  I picked them up at his house, and really, you should see people's faces when I tell them I drove for seven hours to pick up mice in another country


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squeee! Blacks and siameeces! Welcome


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome! 



SiamMeece said:


> and really, you should see people's faces when I tell them I drove for seven hours to pick up mice in another country


Try going 20 hours, sleeping in the car, and never leaving the country! :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome...


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome Charles! I don't post much, but I want to welcome you anyway. I've been to Holland, and it's such a beautiful country


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!



Jack Garcia said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Try going 20 hours, sleeping in the car, and never leaving the country! :lol:


And the seven hours were 3.5 hours there and 3.5 back, heh, heh, heh, European countries are tiny....well, some of them are.
I travelled the US and Australia by car, man, talking about a culture shock..... :shock:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I sometimes wish I lived in a country which was small (small by my standards, hehe) like the UK or the Netherlands so I could travel to mouse shows more often. 

That's part of the reason the US and Australia have different mouse cultures, even though we're all English-speaking, and why smaller, non-Anglophone countries like the Netherlands or Finland have mouse cultures more similar to the UK's, even though the language is not the same. In other words, you live close enough to have shows more than a few times a year!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yayy!! I'm half dutch  My mum was born there 
Next time I go to holland I may just have to nab mice from you  
Voel je thuis snel (Thank you google translate!)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank y'all! 



Jack Garcia said:


> I sometimes wish I lived in a country which was small (small by my standards, hehe) like the UK or the Netherlands so I could travel to mouse shows more often.
> 
> That's part of the reason the US and Australia have different mouse cultures, even though we're all English-speaking, and why smaller, non-Anglophone countries like the Netherlands or Finland have mouse cultures more similar to the UK's, even though the language is not the same. In other words, you live close enough to have shows more than a few times a year!


It has it good things! By car it usually takes me 45 to 55 minutes to get to a rodent/mouseshow. Still, I don't visit them all (spoilt little me  ) It's funny that Holland and Finland have a relatively developed mouseculture but in countries like Belgium and France there are no shows at all....



Megzilla said:


> Yayy!! I'm half dutch  My mum was born there
> Next time I go to holland I may just have to nab mice from you
> Voel je thuis snel (Thank you google translate!)


Dank je wel, ik zal me hier prima vermaken met al die aardige mensen.... :lol: So, ask your mum to translate, hehehe....


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Charles

:welcomeany


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx! Btw I love Muse too! I watched the whole performance on BBC 2 at the Glastonbury festival...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay, Charles is Coooool!

I watched 'em live at Wembley 2 weekends ago!! I was in the crowd an everythin'    
I watched the Glasto' set on TV too. They are always amazing!

Gotta spread the Muse love :love1 :love1 :love1

So pleased to have you here Charles xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Dank je wel, ik zal me hier prima vermaken met al die aardige mensen.... :lol: So, ask your mum to translate, hehehe....


I understood half of that just by reading it- i'm better than I thought! Mind you, it's quite similar to Afrikaans. But I find Afrikaans easier


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------

